# Tank tracks



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Anyone ever run those tank track kits for their brute? I've always wanted some or atleast try them out. I saw lite foot makes them for trucks and atvs.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I've seen them on polaris too.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've seen pics of them on alot of atvs. They look so freakin cool! Looks like they go anywhere. Of course I would be banned from competeing in mud runs haha.


----------



## biggdady (Mar 28, 2010)

I talk with someone with tracks on a mule and he said they grip good but if your in ruts and try to turn out of them the track come off of the rollers. But he says the pull like nobodys business.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Tracks on a mule? Now that I got to see! Never heard of them bein on a mule. Thats freakin sweet!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I bet u that thing will bust a front diff in a heart beat!!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I talk to a guy in alaska that has them , says there great in the snow ,mud ,anything really.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I saw a Teryx out at Crosby one weekend that had them... it was awesome, until he got in a bind trying to pull his buddy out, and something broke on one of the rear tracks and the track assembly flipped over completely... tore the bed all up and who knows what else...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ah that the stabilizer. it keeps the whole track assembly from rotating like a wheel.
i bet that did tear up from plastic!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They suck in the mud.... Wont hold up. Sand, Snow, or water. Thats about all they are good for.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

They gum up with mud and eat HP like crazy also by design they are a 2-1 ratio so they cut your speed in half and make it hard to turn. We have used them on a Ranger at work to access a muskeg area that the SRD required a low ground pressure unit and they worked but were a high maintenance item. Work good on snow though.


----------



## dsbray (Jan 7, 2010)

They Make Mattracks brand which is on polaris and arctic just 30 miles north of me and they are used ALOT in the snow on frozen lakes (Lake of the Woods) I've also seen them on trucks and atvs in the summer in the water and ditches but i'm pretty sure we don't have the mud like you guys do down south. They do recomend a clutch kit for them which does take alot of top end off. If i remember right they top out on a atv around 35-40mph. The idea of them is to stay on top of the snow, mud, etc... not really through it. The website is www.mattracks.com if you wanna check them out. kinda fun to look at.


----------



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a set of TJD's on my Brute and love them. Goes threw the deepest snow and feels like its a none stop mud machine in the slope. Horsepower robber???? I don't think so, its a gear reduction system. I stab the throttle and this thing pull's hard on the hard pack,mud, snow or whatever. Yes some do kill your top speed but some don't.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

man that thing looks awsome


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

coolinthewoods said:


> I have a set of TJD's on my Brute and love them. Goes threw the deepest snow and feels like its a none stop mud machine in the slope. Horsepower robber???? I don't think so, its a gear reduction system. I stab the throttle and this thing pull's hard on the hard pack,mud, snow or whatever. Yes some do kill your top speed but some don't.


that is one sick brute. Do you have to ride around in 4wd all the time with them on?


----------



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

Running 4wd is the easiest but you can run 2wd if you want. Thanks Bigizzy she look way better know with the Brush guard.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow thats what i wanted to see! So do you run those tracks all the time? Looks awesome! I would love to have some. I just want somethin to go through mud and snow. i dont care about top end since i rarely go beyond 40. Plus they look so **** cool! Which company is cheaper? Better?


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

3 of my friends put the camoplast tatou 4s trax on their machines. an 08 Rene 800 (stretched the front connecting rod 30 mins into his first ride) an 08 arctic cat 700 ( had to instantly replace tie rods that got sloppy) and says they are a nightmare to turn. Third guy? I've not heard......not even sure he installed em. These ones DO take speed away significantly.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

If they are gonna tear stuff up I wouldnt get them. They would be cool on a truck too. Anyone have some on a truck?


----------



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

If you don't leave your atv in stock trim,stuff will break and wear out faster. What tracks do is they leave a lighter foot print on the ground and makes your atv a year around machine. Don't get me wrong I love to mod my stuff, I own nothing in stock trim. If you use track and follow the etiquette ie driving slow not much more then 35mph, they should last. I'm going on five months and no failures. knock on wood. All brands have flaws, mine our a little heavy and when you go over rocks 3 inches and bigger you know it.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

So whats the main thing that breaks with tracks? Like axles or diffs?


----------



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

Ive personally have not broke anything. Here's a link on what can break. 






check it out.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Very interesting. definately makes since to me. I guess thats how some guys break axles even when you got tires on it. Looks like you just got to be extra careful with tracks.


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

I've been looking at the Tracks recently but who makes the best set? I know there's another thread around here somewhere that talks about them in comparo... I'm selling my sleds and don't need top end so this would be of interest!


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Say Goodbye to Riding the deep water. 

[Soup Nazi Voice]No Water Wheelie For You.[/Soup Nazi Voice]


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

N2Otorious said:


> [Soup Nazi Voice]No Water Wheelie For You.[/Soup Nazi Voice]


 
:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

N2Otorious said:


> Say Goodbye to Riding the deep water.
> 
> [Soup Nazi Voice]No Water Wheelie For You.[/Soup Nazi Voice]


Oh yes there will! Tracks are for winter only, so summer runnin in the mud still stands....

DAS BOOT!


----------

